# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Recht op nazorg na een medische ingreep

## lspkbm1

Mijn vrouw is onlangs geopereerd en heeft een nieuwe heup gekregen. Dat is allemaal geweldig verlopen en ook de service in het Rode Kruis (Haga) Ziekenhuis is niets op aan te merken. Bij de indicatie beoordeling voor Thuiszorg, daar kwamen wij niet in aanmerking, omdat wij nog niet "boven de 60 jaar oud zijn" en ik, als echtgenoot, wegens pensionering de hele dag thuis zit (dat wordt dus zo maar aangenomen).
De enige opmerking die ik dan ook wil maken is dat men onvoldoende informatie en praktijkervaring meegeeft aan de verzorger om 
nabehandeling van de operatie wond en verdere verzorging mogelijk te maken. 
Daar zou ook in het ziekehuis meer aandacht aan gegeven kunnen worden.

----------


## snipper

Als er te weinig informatie gegeven wordt dan is dat natuurlijk heel erg laks van de zorgverleners. Maar het is natuurlijk ook zo dat je ook zelf in het ziekenhuis kunt aangeven dat je graag wilt leren hoe je de wond ed moet verzorgen.
De zorgverleners hebben nu eenmaal vaak te maken met onderbezetting en vergeten daardoor misschien ook wel eens wat.

----------


## Nora

Heb je een klacht ingediend over het ziekenhuis?

----------


## lspkbm1

Snipper: Ze hebben me het vluchtig laten zien hoe het zou moeten, maar in je eigen omgeving is alles toch anders alsdat ervaren vinmgers het je voor doen.

Nora: Ja ik heb mij daarover beklaagd en heb excuses gekregen, maar het heel wat spanning en zenuwen bespaard wanneer er de tijd voor genomen had kunnen worden en wanneer ze je zelf zouden hebben aanmodderen, Dan wist je hoe het zou moeten. Wellicht ben ik te bescheiden geweest.

----------

